# RD Gateway Client



## danaeckel (Nov 5, 2019)

Greetings, not sure if this question should be here or where. But at home I have a nice FreeBSD 12.0 workstation running KDE Plasma5. At my office however I have a Windows 10 workstation that is behind a Microsoft rdgateway server. Whenever I need to access this from home I always have to reboot into Windows to use the Remote Desktop Connection. I'm just looking for a simple RDP client that can access PC's behind a gateway. I see plenty of clients out there, not sure if they are compatible and I don't want to start installing junk. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 6, 2019)

Try net/freerdp, net/tsclient (frontend for net/rdesktop) or the net/remmina-plugin-rdp plugin for net/remmina. I don't know if they work with the gateway, they do work for "plain" Windows RDP connections.


----------

